# Seems my tank is not filling up completely



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I noticed the last couple of fill ups, the pump clicks and when I get in the car, it is not completely on full, a smidgen below. Kinda like it reached into that extra 3 gals that is not used and then is only filling up to the 12.6 gals and is displaying not full. I thought I read there was a TSB about the fuel gauge? Is there? Or is it just how my car is sitting the gas station ? I filled up at a" "more level " station and it seemed to get "fuller"


----------



## newsguy99 (May 24, 2013)

it seems since you have a Eco, that the 12.6 limit on your tank is getting hit.. However the tank is really 17ish.. 

Read this post.. http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ch...owner-needs-know-confirmed-20.html#post210838

In it, you'll see lots of talk about the gas tank...


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

newsguy99 said:


> it seems since you have a Eco, that the 12.6 limit on your tank is getting hit.. However the tank is really 17ish..
> 
> Read this post.. http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ch...owner-needs-know-confirmed-20.html#post210838
> 
> In it, you'll see lots of talk about the gas tank...


Actually the tank is 15.6 gallons the ECO have a shut off at 12.6 gallons.

Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Use the slowest fill the pump will do for the first part. Then trickle the remainder in. My ECO MT never showed full at first or second click off until I filled it all the to the nozzle one time. Since then it shows "full" after the first or second click off.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

And I only put twenty bucks in at these gas prices . A fill up is an additional weight for me . Too much stop and go traffic , and construction zones to contend with . The job is only 7 miles one way and on a good day that is 30 minutes . And you thought you had it bad . Shoot I still drive south 70 miles to my brothers then I fill up .


----------



## newsguy99 (May 24, 2013)

Try driving almost 200 miles each day from the time I leave home, till I return, I've put about 200 miles per day on my car.. The pay is good... But, the price of gas is catching up...


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

newsguy99 - are those highway or city miles? If they're highway, slow down a little to bring your overall fuel economy up.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Yeah I wanted to do the fuel sender mod for increased turnpike range but I like the price of a 12.5 gal tank fill up in day to day situations. Come down to 56 mph and see what your mpg is like unless you are stuck in DMV like traffic. You can idle for like 10 mins before easing up 1/4 a car length on a sunny day so help you God if it snowed and plows are stuck in traffic with you. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## newsguy99 (May 24, 2013)

obermd said:


> newsguy99 - are those highway or city miles? If they're highway, slow down a little to bring your overall fuel economy up.


its a mix... most of the time, somewhere around 70/30 city/hwy.

I also think that my .030 plugs are causing lower mpg, and tire pressure... Cold tires are reading 35.. and after running around a bit, they get to 39 psi.. Might bump them to 38 cold.
And hope that helps with fuel..


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

newsguy99 said:


> its a mix... most of the time, somewhere around 70/30 city/hwy.
> 
> I also think that my .030 plugs are causing lower mpg, and tire pressure... Cold tires are reading 35.. and after running around a bit, they get to 39 psi.. Might bump them to 38 cold.
> And hope that helps with fuel..


Your gaps are fine. Bump your cold tire PSI as close to 51 as you can tolerate. I discovered that there was a roughly 2 MPG difference between 40 and 45 PSI cold. The higher tire pressure will help even more in the city since rolling resistance is the largest factor in the friction equation at city speeds.


----------

